
The wide world of almost-actors: comparing Pony to BEAM languages [video] - spooneybarger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0m0_qtfzLs
======
staticassertion
This is a really great talk, I learned a lot from the clear, historic
description of the actor model.

